

Goonz-In Search of Lost Eye [New Physics Puzzler Game] - sushilk1991
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.twocubegames.thecoons

======
sushilk1991
The Goonz is an atmospheric physics puzzler game.They take off from planet
GOOTOV for a journey and suddenly they get surrounded by atmospheric debris.
Their spaceship crashes and lands on some unknown planet.Their 3rd eye with
which they communicate with their mothership is lost. The Goonz gameplay
revolves around different atmospheric scenes like Terrain,Woodland,Factory and
Sewerage.Based on the different environments, you will explore amazing
gameplay mechanics which makes the puzzles not only interesting but also
pretty challenging. With cool art style and amazing background scores, the
game is guaranteed to provide addictive and immersive gaming experience.

------
ashu605
The Goons is an atmospheric physics puzzler game.It has got innovative game
mechanics which is new to gaming industry.Stuffed with nice graphics and
soothing soundtracks the levels are pretty challenging and fun to play.

